
Steven Sinofsky: WWDC 2017 – Some Thoughts - Osiris30
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/wwdc-2017-some-thoughts-3ff3230cdd58
======
dethswatch
You'll recall that this guy was responsible for Windows 8...

